# Chocolate Mayonnaise Cake



## retired53 (Mar 22, 2008)

I am looking for a Chocolate Mayonnaise Cake recipe. It's a really moist cake and I seemed to have lost my recipe. Thanks for any recipes you send along.


----------



## morgo (Jan 26, 2009)

I have had this in my file since the early 1970s, but do not know the origin. I have made it many times (especially 9-1-1 when I am out of eggs!):
2 C flour
1 C sugar
1/2 C unsweetened cocoa
1-1/2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1 C. mayonnaise
1 C water
1 tsp vanilla
Grease and flour a 9x9x2 pan. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
Sift flour sugar, cocoa and baking powder into a large mixing bowl.
Stir in mayonnaise.
Gradually stir in water and vanilla until smooth and blended.
Pour into prepared pan.
Bake at 350 for 40 - 45 minutes or until cake tester comes out clean.


----------



## morgo (Jan 26, 2009)

I have had this in my oldest handwritten recipe collection since the early 1970s. Have made it many times and it is very good:

2 C flour
1 C sugar
1/2 C unsweetened cocoa
1-1/2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1 C mayonnaise
1 C water
1 tsp vanilla

Grease and flour a 9x9x2 pan. Sift together flour, sugar, cocoa, baking powder and soda into a large mixing bowl. Stir in mayonnaise. Gradually stir in in water and vanilla until smooth and blended. Pour into prepared pan. Bake at 350 F. for 40-45 minutes or until cake tester comes out clean. Cool completely.


----------



## retired53 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes, this is exactly the recipe I was looking for. My cousin actually had a copy, but we couldn't read the cocoa amount. Come to find out- my Mom even took it to Florida with her for the winter :lol:- That's how popular it is! This cake is especially good made into a loaf, split, layered filled with a vanilla cream filling (my Mom uses the same filling she uses for her Black Moons) then frosted with milk chocolate frosting. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## fishstickhunter (Jan 3, 2009)

I just tried to make this cake but it came out more like a brownie then cake. I live by Denver, CO so at 5,000 ft I know baking is a little different. So what should I try to make this recipe more cake like?


----------



## juancarlos22 (Feb 10, 2009)

doesnt sound appealing, but ill try it


----------



## daveok (Feb 13, 2009)

The mayo replaces the milk and eggs. It can be mixed in 2 mins and be ready in 20. We always make this in the kitchen when it was someones b'day, as you make it just before the end of their shift.


----------

